# Purchased 225 TT



## 20valves (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All hope you are all well.Bought a 2001 silver Coupe 225bhp
last week.Has 110,000miles done,last service at 107,000miles
cam belt done at 78,000.Body in very good condition just two
very minor dents to be taken care of.Interior is very good just
some very minor scratches here and there.Everything working 
as it should,the only problem is with an intermittent "AIR BAG"
warning light flashing.
The wheels- 6 spoke/245x45x17 look the most in need of cleaning
up.Would like to refurb but I also fancy maybe replacing them with 
9 spoke items.
I had a look at a package from PA Performace Replica brand Ref 131
with K104 Hankook rubber for about 850 euro.
Can anyone comment in general on the "cheaper" replacement alloys
any issues with longevity etc etc

Thanks in advance
Regards
JG


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate and enjoy the ride...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard

Im supprised no post from Yellow yet.!!!


----------



## spishak (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the new forums.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

